# Kindle Fire Special Offer: Jawbone Bluetooth Headset for $20 at 7:45 PM EDT



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Check under the Offers tab if you don't see this on your lock screen.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like the "real" current price is $60. Still a good deal.
http://www.amazon.com/Jawbone-ICON-HD-Bluetooth-Packaging/dp/B005MHGBX6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402094666&sr=8-1&keywords=jawbone+bluetooth+headset&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got one! In fact, Iaccidentally got two . . . Oh well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I got one! In fact, Iaccidentally got two . . . Oh well.


 LOL!

You can give on to the boy.....

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I picked one up,thanks to the notice here. I only got one, though!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad it helped, Claw!  

I wasn't interested but thought someone might be!

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I got one! In fact, Iaccidentally got two . . . Oh well.


How did you swing that? 2 Fires on 2 accounts? Or some double-secret trick?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> How did you swing that? 2 Fires on 2 accounts? Or some double-secret trick?


You can get more than one with these offers, as far as I know--but I think you have to add them in your shopping cart...it's still available, 75% claimed...

EDIT: Or maybe not...I can't change quantity in the cart. How did you do that, Ann?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL!
> 
> You can give on to the boy.....
> 
> Betsy


That's what I figure. 


SeymourKopath said:


> How did you swing that? 2 Fires on 2 accounts? Or some double-secret trick?


Not sure, exactly. I clicked, and it said there was an error . . . So I clicked again and next thing I knew I'd ordered two!


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can get more than one with these offers, as far as I know--but I think you have to add them in your shopping cart...it's still available, 75% claimed...


I've bought a few of these deals and they've all been one per account. At least the ones I would've liked to buy more. 

Not interested in this one, so I can't test it tonight.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> I've bought a few of these deals and they've all been one per account. At least the ones I would've liked to buy more.
> 
> Not interested in this one, so I can't test it tonight.


Yeah, I edited my prior post to reflect that I tested it and you can't add more than one in your cart. (I didn't order one--I backed out of the order. I wasn't interested either.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, I edited my prior post to reflect that I tested it and you can't add more than one in your cart. (I didn't order one--I backed out of the order. I wasn't interested either.)
> 
> Betsy


Maybe because I clicked twice? Maybe I'll only get one. Which is fine as long as I only pay for one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe because I clicked twice? Maybe I'll only get one. Which is fine as long as I only pay for one.


It should be in your open orders...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It should be in your open orders...
> 
> Betsy


I got email confirmation that I ordered two in one order.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

This only sold 86% of its allotment. Interesting because many of the electronics that have gone on these Fire Sales have sold out in seconds. I think it was priced too high relative to its regular price to generate that kind of interest. 

Remember when the Paperwhite went for $20? Now that was a deal!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

It just was not very exciting. I saw it come in while I was out, and did not feel the need to rush home and grab it. My bluetooth headset is full stereo and only cost around that much normally.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, Vydor.  Even I didn't get excited and I want ALL of the deals. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I don't have one -- never felt the need to spend what is usually asked for a good one. . . . so I jumped.  

I didn't need to get TWO of them, though!   That was just . . . . weird.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I don't have one -- never felt the need to spend what is usually asked for a good one. . . . so I jumped.
> 
> I didn't need to get TWO of them, though!  That was just . . . . weird.


I probably would have been interested if I used my cell phone much. And I already have a bluetooth headset that I use with my Fire. I've picked up the speakers that were offered--I can leave them in various rooms that I play media in, but I only really need one headset. 

Betsy


----------

